# Meinungen zum Sun Java Studio Creator



## Guest (7. Jul 2004)

Hallo Leute,

was haltet ihr vom Sun Java Studio Creator, welcher für die visuelle Entwicklung von Webanwendungen gedacht ist?
Da diese IDE seit Kurzem als Release für 99 Dollar zu haben ist, wolle ich mal Eure Meinungen haben.

Der Link zur IDE:
http://developers.sun.com/prodtech/javatools/jscreator/


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Jul 2004)

Nicht so sehr viel.
Punkt 1: Sie kostet Geld. (was aber nichts über die Qualität aussagen kann)
Punkt 2: So weit wie ich erfahren habe, klickt man damit eine Anwendung zusammen, das mag zwar bequem sein, ist aber recht unflexibel.
Punkt 3: Es gibt genügend kostenlose IDEs, mit denen man Java-Anwendungen wofür auch immer vernünftig programmieren kann.

Da fällt mir gerade ein Spruch ein, der deathbyaclown gefallen könnte:
"Ich mag die Sonne, aber eine Sonnenfinsternis ist viel interessanter."
:wink:


----------



## Guest (7. Jul 2004)

Naja, der Geldfaktor dürfte bei 99 Euro egal sein, es sei denn du bist ein armer Schüler. Zum zweiten denke ich, dass die Entwicklung von Webanwendungen damit enorm beschleunigt werden kann. 
Eclipse bietet nur ein vergleichbares Plugin (www.w4toolkit.de) aber die haben eine teure Runtimelizenz und sind denke ich nicht so gut wie die JavaServerFaces-Technologie. Ansonsten gibt es meines Wissens nach kein wirklich ernsthaft einsetzbares Eclipse-Plugin zur visuellen Erstellung von Webanwendungen. Die Anbindung von Datenfeldern an Oberflächenelemente kann ebenfalls visuell realisiert werden.
Hat denn schon jemand mit diesem Tool gearbeitet?


----------



## Guest (7. Jul 2004)

Ein Eclipse-Plugin, welches die Funktionalität dieser IDE bietet dürfte wohl in den nächsten Jahren alles andere als umsonst zu haben sein.


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Jul 2004)

Nebenbei bemerkt: Ich arbeite nicht mit Eclipse. Ich bin NetBeans "verfallen". Sicher ist aber der Sun Java Studio Creator einen genaueren Blick wert. Wie ich irgendwo mal gelesen habe, soll sich die Plattform eher an Einsteiger wenden, als an Profis. Sun will damit den Anteil der Java-Entwickler um einige Millionen erweitern.
Ob sich nun damit auch die Qualität der Anwendungen, die sich mit dem Sun Java Studio Creator herstellen lassen, auch verbessert, bleibt vorerst abzuwarten.


----------

